# SATA

## and

Do somebody use SATA in Linux box? May by I need some special drivers or something?

----------

## moss

Support for the Silicon Image SATA Controller is in the current 2.4.21 prepatches.

Cheers

Adam

----------

## puggy

Just a word of warning on SATA. Do not use any adapters to convert drives to SATA as it reduces their speed to a snail's pace. I'm not joking. I'm talking like 10% of original speed.

Puggy

----------

## GTVincent

I'm using a Seagate SATA drive with my Asus A7N8X Deluxe. Both the ac kernels and the latest 2.5 kernels have SATA support.

----------

## Gelfling

Does the 2.5 kernel's SATA support DMA? The 2.4.21 kernels SATA drivers only run with PIO.

----------

## Stoic

Quickly Question:

Does is the gaming kernel support SATA?..

..Also, which kernels are support DMA on SATA?

----------

## mrjohnston

Don't expect or think anything is wrong if you have much worse performance with SATA vs. normal IDE hard drives.  There is only one chipset that just came out recently that provides performance even near that or current drives.  SATA is cool, especially the hotplugging capabilities, but it is definitely still a developing standard.

----------

## Gelfling

One note to consider is that on the new Canterwood chipset, you are able to configure the SATA 1 & 2 to IDE-1 in bios and supposedly boot the drives that way and still take advantage of the 150Mbs that SATA is capable of. I just got my system up to a satisfactory level of usability and I don't want to start over by installing a new mb.

----------

